# How can I house train my dog?



## Jones127x (Sep 20, 2013)

By house train, I don't mean to not use the bathroom in the house. He's awesome about going outside. I mean, be able to bring him out of his crate and have him not go crazy in the house. He just wants to go everywhere, all at once. He chases the cats, bites furniture, jumps on us, etc. I just want him to be able to be downstairs and just be familiar with everything and be calm. Thanks in advance!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog only sleeps in the crate at night. All other times he has full house access and is still learning what is ok and not ok. Maybe not learning...pushing his limits...lol. I figure it will just take time.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jones127x said:


> By house train, I don't mean to not use the bathroom in the house. He's awesome about going outside. I mean, be able to bring him out of his crate and have him not go crazy in the house. He just wants to go everywhere, all at once. He chases the cats, bites furniture, jumps on us, etc. I just want him to be able to be downstairs and just be familiar with everything and be calm. Thanks in advance!


Seems like what is known as variable reinforcement, I'll let good ol boy George Hickox describe it
The "Four Curses" Of Dog Training


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Jones127x said:


> By house train, I don't mean to not use the bathroom in the house. He's awesome about going outside. I mean, be able to bring him out of his crate and have him not go crazy in the house. He just wants to go everywhere, all at once. He chases the cats, bites furniture, jumps on us, etc. I just want him to be able to be downstairs and just be familiar with everything and be calm. Thanks in advance!


Seems like what is known as variable reinforcement i.e. when the trainer is not consistent. I'll let good ol boy George Hickox describe it
The "Four Curses" Of Dog Training


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, you can institute a NILIF philosophy in the house for one. I'd also consider tethering him to you which means he's never out of your sight and doesn't get the chance to misbehave, especially in ways that are self-rewarding.

I'd also make sure that your cats ALWAYS have a place they can escape to that the dog cannot get to. Even when you have dogs and cats that get along, it's always nice for the cat to be able to get a dog-free break if needed. And until you are certain he isn't going to hurt the cats (whether on purpose or accidentally), you'll want to supervise all interactions they have.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

We close any doors we dont want him to have access to because he tends to get into everything and rob trash cans! Most, if not all play and exercise occurs outside the house - playing ball, training club, walks, etc., and inside time is for chewing and rest. If he his bouncing off the walls, outside we go! He gets free access to the house though and is not crated unless we leave him home alone. 

Make sure he gets plenty of exercise and keep an eye on him in the house. The "newness" of areas will get old as he gets used to it. Puppies want to get into everything that's new, and the more hes out and about in the house, the more normal it'll become for him. Redirect him to appropriate toys and chews, make sure to give and enforce commands (leave it, off, etc.!!), and watch him like a hawk as he's learning the right way to act. Practice NILIF too, which I think someone else mentioned.

It'll get better with consistency!


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

I second the tethering advice. The easiest way to train at least for me. Dexter was never crated and was completely house trained within 2 weeks, after he mastered the stairs and the doggy door.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did not scroll back to read all the comments but i used a bell on the door, everytime i took dexter outside i rang the bell and chanted lets go outside for pee pee's, and got all excited when he went, he now noses the bell when he needs to go out.


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

The best way I learned potty training is crate training. It has always worked for me. If he does pee in his crate, simply put food all over the bottom of the crate. He will not poop or pee where he eats. Keep this up and it shouldn't take longer then a few days. Always remember to praise and take outside regularly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brittanyb28 (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh sorry I didn't read your last post. Actually I'm having the same issue. I was advised to take outside in the morning and exercise or walk. Then bring him inside. My local german shepherd trainer advised me to get a choke collar and have him always on the leash and collar. When he does something undesirable pull on it and say a firm no. When he starts understanding the desired behavior for indoors, you may start taking the collar off. If it starts again, repeat. It's done well for me so far. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

